# where is sniper ?



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

any one notice hail_sniper hasn't ben around the last month or so ? :roll:


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I've noticed that, and have been wondering the same thing! School maybe?

*Sam... Where are you? *


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

he wrote me a PM a while back, saying he couldn't be on as much as he has been... We'd all like to hear from him soon though!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ha!

Just last night I almost posted this very question, but I didn't want to go to the hassle of logging in again.

I guess we'll just have to count on fishfirst to be our resident megaposter for awhile, eh?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Im doing my part to keep the counts up now that Im back. :lol: But I do miss hail and hope he shows back up soon.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yep me too!


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

still no sniper :roll:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

he prolly won't be back for couple more months.., he's pretty busy with school and stuff. He's thinkin summer hopefully stop by more..

I am sure he will be stopping by to show off his new 90g reef tank he's workin on right now.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

ahhh thx for update :mrgreen:


----------

